# QJ 4x4: ¿White core is better than black one?



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello, i have black and white 4x4. I like to speedsolving with the black one (better look ahead) wich also have black core. The white ones have white core. So, ¿the new white core is better than the black one? ¿changing the white core to the black cube (with black core) will worth? What do you guys think?

All cubes are tiled version.


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 22, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Hello, i have black and white 4x4. I like to speedsolving with the black one (better look ahead) wich also have black core. The white ones have white core. So, ¿the new white core is better than the black one? ¿changing the white core to the black cube (with black core) will worth? What do you guys think?
> 
> All cubes are tiled version.



Uhh I would think both cores to be the same? But my black QJ has a white core. Is your black 4x4 a qj?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, all black and white are QJ brand. The black ones are older, about 14 weeks, the white ones just arrived last week.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 22, 2009)

My Qj 4x4 has a white core


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 22, 2009)

It would take about 10 minutes for you to try it and find out, its not like its going to hurt the cubes.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 22, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> It would take about 10 minutes for you to try it and find out, its not like its going to hurt the cubes.



You`re absolutelly rigth, but i want to know if someone have a similar experience or think one core is better than other. My results maybe subjetive.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 22, 2009)

QJ, and Meffert's 4x4's now come with white cores only. They are definitely better.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 22, 2009)

andrewunz1 said:


> My Qj 4x4 has a white core



Hmm... Mine has a white core also. But it looks so dirty now. The black plastic rubbing against it causes a lot of dust.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi, i just made a demostrative video:

QJ Comparisons


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 23, 2009)

I love the one with black core (the old one), but the new white (with white core) it's really cool just out of the box

you can only buy new qj now so, what's the problem?

PD: can I use your old black QJ in CP09?


----------

